# حكم المسيح على الزانية



## أحب ربي (23 مايو 2008)

عندي سؤال و منتظر منكم إجابته

تقولون أن المسيح لما مر بالمرأة الزانية التي كان اليهود يرجموها قال لهم من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرمها أولاً بحجر 

و قد كان موسى كما قالوا جاءهم بهذا التشريع في الناموس و هو رجم الزانية

و لما سمعوا من المسيح هذا الكلام تحركت ضمائرهم و خرجوا واحداً تلو الآخر و لم يبق إلا المسيح و المرأة الزانية فقال لها أين هؤلاء المشتكون عليك أما دانك أحد؟
فقالت لا أحد يا سيد فقال لها يسوع و لا أنا أدينك اذهبي و لا تخطئي أيضاً

و لي في  هذا الموقف الذي لم أفهمه بعض اسئلة 
هل الغى المسيح بقوله هذا تشريع موسى السابق الذي ذكره ألا و هو رجم الزانية؟؟
و بم أن المسيح ليس له خطيئة فلم لم يرجمها هو؟؟؟
و هل افهم من قوله و لا أنا أدينك أنه كان له خطيئة فلم يستطع أن يرجمها هو الآخر؟؟؟

لا اقصد باسئلتي هذه التهجم على شخص المسيح فهو أحب إلي من نفسي و لكن أريد أن أفهم معتقدكم 
و شكراً و منتظر الرد


----------



## end (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عندي سؤال!!*

*كتب الاستاذ مرة قائلا




















موسوعة عباس محمود العقاد الاسلامية , المجلد الاول , مجموعة توحيد و انبياء , حياة المسيح , ص 664 و ما يليها

السؤال ليس عن فعل الرب , السؤال
لم لا يفهم المسلمون ما فهمه العقاد ؟!
*


----------



## enass (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عندي سؤال!!*

*قال المسيح ما جئت لانقض الناموس بل لاكمله

المسيح لم ينقض شريعة موسى وبالعهد القديم ايضا مكتوب لا تقتل


من تعاليم السيد المسيح التسامح لذلك لم يرميها بحجر
 لا تدينو لكي لا تدانو

المحبة والتسامح هما رسالة المسيح كيف سيرميها بحجر
وهو يريد منا ان نعلم ونتعلم ان لا ندين الاشخاص الذين يخطأون*


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2008)

*رد: عندي سؤال!!*



أحب ربي قال:


> هل الغى المسيح بقوله هذا تشريع موسى السابق الذي ذكره ألا و هو رجم الزانية؟؟




المسيح لم يلغي اي شئ, بل اكمل
المسيح لم يقل لا ترجموا!
التشريع موجود لكن اكمله بتخصيص منفذي الحكم على الابرار و عديمي الخطيئة (لااحد)



> و بم أن المسيح ليس له خطيئة فلم لم يرجمها هو؟؟؟


 
لانه عرف انها ستتوب و غفر لها كما مذكور بالأعداد التي تلتها:

[Q-BIBLE]10 فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَداً سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟» 
11 فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً». [/Q-BIBLE]
 



> و هل افهم من قوله و لا أنا أدينك أنه كان له خطيئة فلم يستطع أن يرجمها هو الآخر؟؟؟


 
معناها ان المسيح غفر لها شريطة ان لا تكرر الخطيئة
المسيح بكونه الله المتجسد له سلطان الغفران كما له سلطان ان يحي من الموتى بمشيئته.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## أحب ربي (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عندي سؤال!!*

طيب اسمحوا لي أغير صيغة الأسئلة بعد أن جاوبت مشكورين لتكون أوضح

هل كانت شريعة موسى تقول برجم الزانية؟؟؟
إذا كان المسيح جاء مكملاً و ليس مغيراً فكيف يخصص تنفيذ التشريع للا أحد؟؟؟ بمعنى لماذا يوجد تشريع لا يطبق أصلاً ؟؟؟ ما فائدته؟؟؟

و إذا كان ردكم على سؤالي الثاني هو كما تفضلتم فلم أصلاً قيد الرجم بوجود من هو بدون خطيئة؟؟؟

يعني لماذا يعطي من ليس له الخطيئة الحق في الرجم ثم لا يرجم هو و هو الشخص الوحيد الذي بلا خطيئة؟؟؟

و إذا كان ردكم لأنه جاء بالمحبة و المغفرة لا ليرجم فلم أصلاً وضع هذا الشرط الغريب؟؟؟ 

أما بالنسبة لأنه غفر لها شريطة ألا تككر الخطيئة فلي سؤال مهم في هذه النقطة و لكن أؤجله حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع و حتى لا نتشتت 

و شكراً


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: عندي سؤال!!*

و يبدأ اللف و الدوران
هذا قسم للاسئلة و ليس للمحاورات
سألت سؤالك و اجبناك فلماذا المماطلة و اعادة صياغة الاسئلة؟

حجاوبك مجاوبة اخيرة و اذا استمريت في المماطلة و اعادة صياغة الاسئلة فلنغلق الموضوع فهذا ليس من تخصص القسم



أحب ربي قال:


> هل كانت شريعة موسى تقول برجم الزانية؟؟؟
> إذا كان المسيح جاء مكملاً و ليس مغيراً فكيف يخصص تنفيذ التشريع للا أحد؟؟؟ بمعنى لماذا يوجد تشريع لا يطبق أصلاً ؟؟؟ ما فائدته؟؟؟




نعم الشريعة امرت برجم الزناة, الشريعة طبقت في وقتها
لكن المسيح كمل هذه الشريعة و قال ان الشريعة تطبق على يد الناس لذين لا يكسرون الشريعة نفسها, فكيف لقضاة و لصناع القانون ان يطبقوا قوانين هم اول من يكسرها؟ نفس الشئ للشريعة الالهية, فكيف يطبق الناس الشريعة الالهية بحق خطاة و هم خطاة ايضا و اول كاسريها




> و إذا كان ردكم على سؤالي الثاني هو كما تفضلتم فلم أصلاً قيد الرجم بوجود من هو بدون خطيئة؟؟؟


 
ليس من الحق ان تقول هذا و كأن الشريعة لم تطبق ابداً, لا يا اخي هي طبقت لكن المسيح كملها بحق كماوضحنا اعلاه, فكوننا غير مستحقين تنفيذ الحكم بحق خاطئ او خاطئة هو مشكلتنا و ذنبنا نحن لاننا اخطأنا لله و ليس احد منا مستحق
كما ان قولك هذا يشبه ان نقول لماذا امر الرب بعدم الكذب و كلنا كذب, فما فائدة شريعة نكسرها كلنا؟
من جديد هو خطأنا و ضعفنا و نقصنا و ليس عيب في الله و لا شريعته







> أما بالنسبة لأنه غفر لها شريطة ألا تككر الخطيئة فلي سؤال مهم في هذه النقطة و لكن أؤجله حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع و حتى لا نتشتت


 
اذا كان له علاقة بالموضوع فتفضل بطرحه, اما اذا كان سيشتت الموضوع فلا تطرحه احسن لانه سيحذف بسبب التشتيت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## صوت الرب (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عندي سؤال!!*

أهلا عزيزي أحب ربي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
بعد رد الزعيم و باقي الأحباء لم يبقى لي
إلا أن أضيف أو أعلق على سؤالك و هو :-


> و بم أن المسيح ليس له خطيئة فلم لم يرجمها هو؟؟؟


للرد يجب أن نتمعن في سياق النص :-
[Q-BIBLE]6 قَالُوا هَذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
7 وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!»[/Q-BIBLE]
واضح من النص أن مجموعة من الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ جاؤا ليجربوا المسيح
فوجه المسيح لهم سؤالا و قال :-
من كان منكم ( أيها الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ ) بلا خطية فليرمها بأول حجر
و بما أن الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ كلهم خطأة فلهذا لم يتجرؤا على رجمها فذهبوا 
فلماذا يرجم المسيح الزانية ... هل وجه السؤال له ؟
السؤال موجه من المسيح للناس و ليس العكس


----------



## fredyyy (23 مايو 2008)

*رد: عندي سؤال!!*



أحب ربي قال:


> هل الغى المسيح بقوله هذا تشريع موسى السابق الذي ذكره ألا و هو رجم الزانية؟؟





*المسيح لم يلغي الناموس ... لأنه لم يقل لهم لا ترجموها*
*......................*

و بم أن المسيح ليس له خطيئة فلم لم يرجمها هو ؟

*لأن المسيح لم يأتي ليدين بل ليخلِّص*

*مكتوب*
يوحنا 3 : 17 
لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ *لِيَدِينَ* الْعَالَمَ بَلْ *لِيَخْلُصَ* بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 
*......................*

و هل افهم من قوله و لا أنا أدينك أنه كان له خطيئة فلم يستطع أن يرجمها هو الآخر ؟


*بالطبع المسيح بلا خطية ... لأنه قدوس *

*ولم يأتي ليرجم الخطاة ... بل ليرحم الخطاة ... بل ليخلص الخطاة*

*قد تلاحظي كلمة إنحنى وكان يكتب على الأرض*

*لقد إنحنى حمل الله ( المسيح ) ليحمل حملها حتى الى الصليب *

*ليدفع قصاص خطيتها ويُطلقها حرة من عبودية حبها للنجاسة*

*ففي العبارة ( إذهبي ولا تخطئي ) قوة إلهية تحفظ من الإنزلاق في الشر*

*مكتوب*
بطرس الأولى 2 : 24 
الَّذِي *حَمَلَ* *هُوَ نَفْسُهُ* *خَطَايَانَا* فِي *جَسَدِهِ* عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. 


*****************​


----------



## انت الفادي (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عندي سؤال!!*



أحب ربي قال:


> طيب اسمحوا لي أغير صيغة الأسئلة بعد أن جاوبت مشكورين لتكون أوضح
> 
> هل كانت شريعة موسى تقول برجم الزانية؟؟؟
> إذا كان المسيح جاء مكملاً و ليس مغيراً فكيف يخصص تنفيذ التشريع للا أحد؟؟؟ بمعنى لماذا يوجد تشريع لا يطبق أصلاً ؟؟؟ ما فائدته؟؟؟
> ...



عزيزي احب ربي..
السيد المسيح لم يكسر الناموس او ينقضه بل جاء ليكمله.. و يوضحه .
ما المقصود بكلمة يوضحه؟؟؟
يوضح الناموس اي يفهم الناس المغزي و المطلوب من الشريعة و ليس حفظ الكلمات و ترديدها و تنفيذها حرفيا..

فهو لم ينفي  عقوبة الرجم للزانية.. و لكنه وضح ان هذه العقوبة لا تطبق الا من انسان خالي من الخطية..
و هذه الوصية هي لتوضيح عظمة الله للبشر.. فهو يريد ان يفهم البشر ان كل البشر خطائين و يعوزهم بر الله..
لان الكتبة و الفريسيين كما بعض البشر منذ 1400 سنة نصبوا نفسهم حكام علي البشر بغباء 

فنجد ان الانسان المتدعي التدين يقول:
الحمد لله اني لا ازني و لا اسرق و لا اشرب الخمر... و بذلك يعطي لنفسه الحق ان يعاقب كل من يزني و كل من يسرق و كل من يشرب الخمر.. و متناسيا بذلك ان الذي قال لا تزني هو نفسه الذي قال لا تكذب...
فعدم شربك للخمر و عدم زناك و عدم سرقتك.. لا يجعل منك انسان صالحا حتي تحكم الاخرين لانه ماذالت تكسر وصايا الله في اشياء اخري.

بأختصار ان السيد المسيح اراد من البشر ان يتركوا الرياء و ترك ارتداء رداء الحملان و هم من داخلهم ذئاب خاطفة.


دعنا ننظر الي هذا الموضوع نظرة مقربة:
الله اعطي البشر وصايا معينة:
لا تزني و لا تسرق و لا تقتل و لا تشتهي امرأة قريبك و الي اخره.
من قائل هذه الوصايا ؟؟؟ قائل هذه الوصايا هو الله.
 اذن اي كسر لهذه الوصايا هو خطاء في حق الله .. و ليس خطاء في حق المجتمع او افراد بل هو خطأ في حق الله..
 اذن من يكسر وصية واحدة منها فهو قد كسر باقي الوصايا.
فمن يكذب فقط فهو قد زني و سرق و قتل و اشتهي امرأة احيه الي اخره.

فالسيد المسيح جاء ليوضح للبشر ان هذه الوصايا لم تعطي للبشر حتي يتحكم البشر في الاخرين بها بل هي اعطيت حتي تعلم البشر العدل قبل كل شئ.
حتي ترتقي بالبشر الي المستوي الذي تكون فيه هذه الوصايا اشياء بديهية و ليست مجرد نصوص تتردد..
مستوي تكون فيه هذه الوصايا قد انطبعت في نفوس البشر و تركت اثرها..
فهذه الوصايا يا عزيزي و هذه النقطة مهمة جدا.. و هذا ما اراد السيد المسيح ان يوضحه:
ان هذه الوصايا ليست للتحكم في الاخرين بل للتحكم في النفس..

فهمت؟؟؟
ليست الوصايا من اجل تنصب نفسك قاضيا علي الاخرين و تحكم فيهم بهذا زاني و هذا قاتل
 بل هي حتي تحكم انت نفسك بها فقط..
هي مقياس لك انت و ليست مقياس للاخرين.

فنجد ان في مجتمعات كثيرة ان لم يكن في كل المجتمعات النميمة مرفوضة.. فما هي النميمة؟؟
النميمة هي النقاش في امور الاخرين و افعالهم دون الالتفات الي الافعال الشخصية.
و بذلك يفتن الانسان في بر نفسه و يبدأ في الحكم علي الاخرين دون ان يري ما يفعله هو بنفسه.

هذا ما اراد السيد المسيح ان يوضحه عزيزي.

و حتي لا تقول ان السيد المسيح نسخ عقوبة الرجم :
السيد المسيح قال لهم: من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها بحجر اولا..
 لم يقول لهم لا ترجموها بل  وافق علي الرجم بوضع شرط معين.. و هو ان يكون رامي الحجر خالي من الخطية..
 السيد المسيح لم يقول من كان منكم لم يزني فليرمها بحجر.. لان النهي عن الزنا ليس الوصية الوحيدة لله بل هناك وصايا كثيرة اخري فربط السيد المسيح الوصية بالاخريات فلا يقول الانسان انا لا افعل الكبائر اذن فأنا في السيف سايد.
لا عزيزي.. الله لا يعرف كبائر او صغائر... الله له وصايا محددة اما تسير عليها كلها او تخطئ في احدها فتكون قد اخطأت في الكل.. لان الخطاء واقع في جميع الاحوال في حق الله.
بدل ان تبحث عن ما تحكم به الاخرين عزيزي ابحث عن ما تحكم به نفسك و دع الخلق للخالق.


----------



## أحب ربي (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عندي سؤال!!*

الأستاذ مي روك تغيير صيغة الأسئلة ليس لف و دوران إنما لتوضيح قصدي من السؤال بطريقة افضل و لأوصل لكم سؤالي كما اريد أن يصل إذا لم تفهموا مقصدي من المرة الأولى 

و حتى لا اضطرك لغلق الموضوع أو ما شابه فارجو أن تنقل الموضوع بعد إذنك إلى القسم المناسب و أظنه قسم الشبهات و نتابع فيه بإذن الله

لأني أريد أن أعلق على أشياء لم أفهمها في بعض الردود و لأعرض سؤالي الذي قلت أني سأؤجله قليلاً حتى لا اشتت الموضوع فأنا حريص على ذلك أيضاً فأنا لا أحب طرح مواضيع كثيرة في حوار واحد 

و الآن أطلب منك أن تنقل الموضوع لقسم الشبهات و سأنتظر منك رسالة على الخاص ترسل لي فيها رابط مكان الموضوع الجديد

أرجو أن تتقبل طلبي بصدر رحب و شكراً


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2008)

تم نقل الموضوع لقسم الرد على الشبهات
سمعنا تعليقاتك بدون اعادة صياغة الاسئلة لاننا فهمنا قصدك من اول مداخلة فلا داعي للتكرار يا عزيزي
تفضل بطرح ما عندك

مرحب بك


----------



## geegoo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عندي سؤال!!*



انت الفادي قال:


> عزيزي احب ربي..
> السيد المسيح لم يكسر الناموس او ينقضه بل جاء ليكمله.. و يوضحه .
> ما المقصود بكلمة يوضحه؟؟؟
> يوضح الناموس اي يفهم الناس المغزي و المطلوب من الشريعة و ليس حفظ الكلمات و ترديدها و تنفيذها حرفيا..
> ...


رد رائع اخي الحبيب / انت الفادي
ربنا يباركك .....​


----------



## أحب ربي (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

أشكرك مي روك على استجابتك و أسال الله أن يرشدنا إلى طريق الحق

أفضل أن أطرح ما عندي الآن نقطة نقطة حتى لا نضيع الموضوع في جدال قد لا يعود بفائدة و سأحاول أن أختصر بعض الشيء

قرأت الردود و لكن هناك شيء لم أفهمه

هل كان حكم الرجم على الزناة يطبق في زمن موسى من قبل اليهود أم كان يتطلب أن يكون المنفذ للحكم خالياً من الخطيئة؟؟؟

لأنكم تقولون أن المسيح جاء مكملاً لا مغيراً 
فحتى لا يكون هناك تغيير يجب أن يكون هذا الحكم لم ينفذ من قبل أحد سابقاً 

بمعنى أن يكون الرجم مسموحاً به بين اليهود ثم يأتي المسيح ليقيضه بمن ليس له خطأ فهذا تغيير للحكم 

فهل أنا على صواب ؟؟؟

أرجو التوضيح أكثر


----------



## أحب ربي (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

نقطة أخرى 

يقول أنت الفادي أن الناس قد نصبوا أنفسهم حكاماً على البشر بغباء

فهل كان الأمر برجم الزناة من عند الله أم من عند أنفسهم؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> قرأت الردود و لكن هناك شيء لم أفهمه
> 
> هل كان حكم الرجم على الزناة يطبق في زمن موسى من قبل اليهود أم كان يتطلب أن يكون المنفذ للحكم خالياً من الخطيئة؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
لا انت لست على صواب
شريعة الرجم كانت موجودة في العهد القديم و لم يكن شرط الكمال لتنفيذها, فالمسيح اتى ليكمل هذا الشرط
ونحن نقول يكمل لا ينقض و ليس يكمل لا يغير, لأن اكمال شئ يستدعي تغييره بدون نقضه, فتستطيع تشبيهه ببنيان اكمله البناء دون ان يهدمه و يبني غيره
و اعطيناك مثال بسيط على مصداقية هذا الكمال, فكيف لجهة القانون الدولية ان تنفذ القانون و هي اول من تكسره؟
وجب على من يطبق القانون ان لا يكسره, و هذا الكمال الذي اضافه المسيح للشريعة

اتمنى تكون فهمت المرة هذه

مرحب بك مجددا


----------



## أحب ربي (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



My Rock قال:


> لا انت لست على صواب
> شريعة الرجم كانت موجودة في العهد القديم و لم يكن شرط الكمال لتنفيذها, فالمسيح اتى ليكمل هذا الشرط
> ونحن نقول يكمل لا ينقض و ليس يكمل لا يغير, لأن اكمال شئ يستدعي تغييره بدون نقضه, فتستطيع تشبيهه ببنيان اكمله البناء دون ان يهدمه و يبني غيره
> و اعطيناك مثال بسيط على مصداقية هذا الكمال, فكيف لجهة القانون الدولية ان تنفذ القانون و هي اول من تكسره؟
> ...




إذاً فهذا القانون لن يطبق لأنه لن يوجد على الأرض ابداً من تتوافر فيه شروط تنفيذه و نستطيع أن نسميها شروط مستحيلة و يكون القانون هنا بحكم الملغي و ليس له قيمة

فما الفائدة من قانون لن يطبق؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> إذاً فهذا القانون لن يطبق لأنه لن يوجد على الأرض ابداً من تتوافر فيه شروط تنفيذه و نستطيع أن نسميها شروط مستحيلة و يكون القانون هنا بحكم الملغي و ليس له قيمة
> 
> فما الفائدة من قانون لن يطبق؟؟؟



أخي العزيز
لا تنسى و لا تحاول ان تتناسي ان الشريعة هذه طُبقت سابقاً و قبل أن يُكمل المسيح هذه الشريعة

كما كونها غير قابلة التطبيق حالياً هو ذنبنا و خطيئتنا وحدنا فنحن الذين اخطأنا و نحن الذين غير مستحقين تطبيق هذه الشريعة بعد كمالها

لا تنسى ايضاً العقاب له شق إلهي, فالشريعة لم تقل فقط ارجم الزاني او الزانية بل قالت لا تزن و بذلك شريعة تحريم الزنى معمول بها و الوصية تقول لا تزن بل و لا تشته ايضاً و من يكسر هذه الوصية يكون مستحق العقاب الذي نحن لسنا اهلاً لتنفيذه و أعيد و اكرر مثلمن يطبق قانوناً ما يجب ان يصونه و يحفظه هو أيضاً ليطبق فلو كان الجميع خارجين عن القانون كما هو حالنا خارجين عن الشريعة فلا احد يستحق محاسبة خارج عن قانون اخر سوى من لم يخرج عن هذا القانون و هذه الشريعة او الوصية

اتمنى تكون فهمت هذه المرة
تحياتي لشخصك


----------



## fredyyy (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> ...............
> 
> هل كان حكم الرجم على الزناة يطبق في زمن موسى من قبل اليهود أم كان يتطلب أن يكون المنفذ للحكم *خالياً من الخطيئة؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 

*النصوص الكتابية هي خير دليل عن ما نتكلم عنه*

*الذين يطبقوا الشريعة لم يكونوا بلا خطية *

*سفر العدد : 25*
6 وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل جَاءَ وَقَدَّمَ إِلى إِخْوَتِهِ المِدْيَانِيَّةَ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْ مُوسَى وَأَعْيُنِ كُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل وَهُمْ بَاكُونَ لدَى بَابِ خَيْمَةِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ. 
7 *فَلمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ فِينَحَاسُ* بْنُ أَلِعَازَارَ بْنِ هَارُونَ الكَاهِنُِ قَامَ مِنْ وَسَطِ الجَمَاعَةِ وَأَخَذَ رُمْحاً بِيَدِهِ 
8 *وَدَخَل وَرَاءَ الرَّجُلِ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّ* إِلى القُبَّةِ *وَطَعَنَ كِليْهِمَا الرَّجُل الإِسْرَائِيلِيَّ وَالمَرْأَةَ فِي بَطْنِهَا*. فَامْتَنَعَ الوَبَأُ عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل. 
9 وَكَانَ الذِينَ مَاتُوا بِالوَبَإِ أَرْبَعَةً وَعِشْرِينَ أَلفاً. 
10 فَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: 
11 «*فِينَحَاسُ بْنُ أَلِعَازَارَ بْنِ هَارُونَ الكَاهِنُِ قَدْ رَدَّ سَخَطِي عَنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل *بِكَوْنِهِ غَارَ غَيْرَتِي فِي وَسَطِهِمْ حَتَّى لمْ أُفْنِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل بِغَيْرَتِي. 



*ففنحاس بن ألعازار الذي نفذ الشريعة في الزاني والذانية لم يكن بلا خطية *

*لأنه واحد من  بني إسرائيل الذين كانوا يقدمون الذبائح عن خطاياهم حسب الشريعة*

*إذا هو ليس بلا خطية *

*نص الشريعة يقول :*


التثنية الأصحاح 22 العدد 21 
يُخْرِجُونَ الفَتَاةَ إِلى بَابِ بَيْتِ أَبِيهَا *وَيَرْجُمُهَا رِجَالُ مَدِينَتِهَا* بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى تَمُوتَ لأَنَّهَا عَمِلتْ قَبَاحَةً فِي إِسْرَائِيل بِزِنَاهَا فِي بَيْتِ أَبِيهَا. فَتَنْزِعُ الشَّرَّ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ.

*الذين ينفذون الشريعة هم رجال مدينتها *

*وهم شعب إسرائيل الذين يقدمون الذبائح لغفران خطاياهم*

*إذاً هم ليسوا بلا خطية*

*فالمسيح  لم يقول لا ترجموها ... فلم يكسر الوصية *

*لكنه قال :*

يوحنا 8 : 11 
فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «*ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ*. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً».

*فالقول ولا أنا أدينك ... أتي بعد إعتراف المرأة بأن المسيح السيد*

*أي من له الحق أن يغفر الخطايا وكان سيداً ومسيطراً على الموقف تماماً  *

*وظهر كحَمَلَ الله الذي سيحمل خطيتها أمام العدالة الإلهية*

*ليطلقها حرة من دينونة خطيتها *

** الدينونة في أيامنا لا ُتنفذ فورياً وحرفياً *

*لأن رحمة المسيح ُتعطي المجرم في حق الله الفرصة للتوبة *

*وإن لم يتوب فالدينونة الأبدية تنتظره التي هي الوقائد الأبدية*

*فالمسيحيين لا يُحذرون من قضاء حرفي بل من قضاء أبدي أشد وأقوى ومدته أطول*

*فالخاطي التائب له مكان في رحمة المسيح *

*والخاطي الغير تائب قد رفض الرحمة وعلية مواجهة غضب الله الذي إختاره لنفسه*


----------



## أحب ربي (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



My Rock قال:


> أخي العزيز
> لا تنسى و لا تحاول ان تتناسي ان الشريعة هذه طُبقت سابقاً و قبل أن يُكمل المسيح هذه الشريعة
> 
> كما كونها غير قابلة التطبيق حالياً هو ذنبنا و خطيئتنا وحدنا فنحن الذين اخطأنا و نحن الذين غير مستحقين تطبيق هذه الشريعة بعد كمالها
> ...



و هل كان الناس قبل أن يكمل المسيح هذه الشريعة مستحقين لتنفيذها؟؟؟ هل كانوا بدون أخطاء بالطبع لا 

و لكن سؤالي بأوضح صورة له هو 

لماذا يضع الله تشريعاً هو يعلم أنه لن يطبق لأنه يعلم أنه لا انسان خالي من الخطيئة؟؟؟ و هل عندما فرض هذه الشريعة ابتداءاً و سمح للناس بالعمل بها لم يكن يعلم أنهم لا يستحقون فعاد و غير الشريعة و قيضها بأن من سيطبقها لا يجب ان يكون ذا خطيئة؟؟؟

لا اقصد في كلامي تطاولاً على الله أو على معتقداتكم صدقاً و لكن أطرح ما يجول في رأسي من افكار تحول بين فهمي لهذه القضية 
و أقول هذا حتى لا يفهم أحد ردي على أنه استهزاء

بالنسبة لموضوع شريعة تحريم الزنا يا أستاذ مي روك فعند سقوط العقوبة التي تمنعي عن الزنا فما الذي سيحول بيني و بين الزنا؟؟؟

فهل الزاني الذي لن يرجم سيعاقب مثلاً في الآخرة أم سيكون في الملكوت ؟؟

ما أقصده هو ما الذي قد يمنع الانسان من أن يزني؟؟؟؟ أرجو التوضيح

أشكرك على حسن انصاتك رغم مشاغلك


----------



## أحب ربي (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



fredyyy قال:


> *النصوص الكتابية هي خير دليل عن ما نتكلم عنه*
> 
> *الذين يطبقوا الشريعة لم يكونوا بلا خطية *
> 
> ...



أفهم من كلامك أن المسيح بحكم كونه إله غفر للزانية خطيئتها و تاب عليها؟؟

و لذلك لم يعاقبها هو و هو الوحيد الأهل لمعاقبتها؟؟؟

إذاً و بما أن مغفرة الخطيئة سهلة لهذه الدرجة إذا اراد الله

فلم لم يغفر للناس الخطيئة التي لم يرتكبوها و توارثوها اباً عن جد بسبب آدم؟؟؟

لم لم يغفر لهم الخطيئة التي أتعبتهم كل هذه السنين بدل من أن ينزل إلى الأرض ليفديهم بنفسه على الصليب؟؟

و لم لم يغفر لآدم ابتداءً بدل من أن يحمل الناس ذنب جرم لم يفعلوه؟؟؟

هل المرأة الزانية افضل من آدم النبي - عليه السلام- 

أرجو التوضيح


----------



## fredyyy (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> أفهم من كلامك أن المسيح بحكم كونه إله غفر للزانية خطيئتها و تاب عليها؟؟


 
*المسيح أرسل المرأة حرة من ذنبها لأنه دفع عقاب هذا الذنب على الصليب*

*المسيح لا يتوب على أحد .... بل الانسان يتوب الى المسيح*

*...................... * 
و لذلك لم يعاقبها هو و هو الوحيد الأهل لمعاقبتها؟؟؟

*مرة أخرى المسيح لم يأتي ليعاقب أحد ... بل ليخلص به الكل*

*وقت العقاب والدينونة لم يحن بعد*
*...................... *

إذاً و بما أن مغفرة الخطيئة سهلة لهذه الدرجة إذا اراد الله

*كلامك سليم 100% فالخلاص سهل جداً لذلك يصعب على بعض الناس تصديقه *

*وهو الإعتراف الحقيقي القلبي للانسان أنه خاطي ويؤمن بموت المسيح ليحيا هو*
*...................... *

فلم لم يغفر للناس الخطيئة التي لم يرتكبوها و توارثوها اباً عن جد بسبب آدم؟؟؟

*ومن قال لك أنه لم يغفر كل الخطايا للناس (فقط الذين يؤمنون بصليب المسيح)*
*...................... *

لم لم يغفر لهم الخطيئة التي أتعبتهم كل هذه السنين بدل من أن ينزل إلى الأرض ليفديهم بنفسه على الصليب؟؟و لم لم يغفر لآدم ابتداءً بدل من أن يحمل الناس ذنب جرم لم يفعلوه؟؟؟

*هنا تكمن مشكلتك *

*المسيح محب ... مات عن كل الخطاة *

*المسيح عادل ... مات بدلاً عن الخطاة ليتمم عدله*

*فصفات الله المحبة والعدل تمت في الصليب دون تناقد *

*من يقبل ذلك تكون له الحياة الأبدية ويعبر عنه غضب الله *
*...................... *

هل المرأة الزانية افضل من آدم النبي - عليه السلام

*مات المسيح عن كل الخطاة دون تمييز *

*كما أن الخطية هي خطية كبيرة كانت أم صغيرة (بحسب النظرة البشرية)*

*فالخطية التي ترتكب ... ترتكب في حق الله قبل أن تؤذي الانسان *

*مثال : قالها يوسف عندما ُعرِضَ علية الشر مع إمرأة فوتيفار*

التكوين 39 : 9 
لَيْسَ هُوَ فِي هَذَا الْبَيْتِ اعْظَمَ مِنِّي. وَلَمْ يُمْسِكْ عَنِّي شَيْئا غَيْرَكِ لانَّكِ امْرَاتُهُ. *فَكَيْفَ اصْنَعُ هَذَا الشَّرَّ الْعَظِيمَ وَاخْطِئُ الَى اللهِ ؟*»


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> و هل كان الناس قبل أن يكمل المسيح هذه الشريعة مستحقين لتنفيذها؟؟؟ هل كانوا بدون أخطاء بالطبع لا




أخي العزيز
لا اعرف ما مغزى هذا السؤال, فأنت تعرف جيداً اننا قلنا و كررنا ان شريعة رجم الزاني او الزانية طُبقت سابقا و لم يكن هناك شرط الكمال لتنفيذها, و المسيح اتى و اكمل هذه الشريعة






> لماذا يضع الله تشريعاً هو يعلم أنه لن يطبق لأنه يعلم أنه لا انسان خالي من الخطيئة؟؟؟


 
لا أعرف ما سبب التكرار, ففي مشاركتك الأخيرة سألت نفس السؤال و قلنا انه من الغير المنصف ان تقول ان الشريعة لم تطبق لأنها طُبقت في العهد القديم وهنا سؤالك لا معنى له لأن الشريعة طُبقت

السؤال الذي يجب ان تطرحه هو لماذا طُبقت سابقاً و لا تُطبق الأن و هذا ما سأجيب عليه في السطور التالية

الخطيئة في المفهوم المسيحي وحدها و اياً كانت عقابها الموت و بما ان من يزني (او اي خطيئة اخرى دون توبة) لا رجاء له 
لكن, في مجئ المسيح و تقديم كفارته اصبح للكل فرصة ثانية حتى الزاني و الزانية فمنهم من سيدخل ملكوت الله كما قال المسيح, فالزانية ابسط مثال لأن المسيح غفر لها و لم تخطئ بعد غفران المسيح و امنت به و حل خلاصها فلو رُجمت و ماتت بخطيئتها دون فرصة الايمان بالمسيح لما نالت الخلاص





> بالنسبة لموضوع شريعة تحريم الزنا يا أستاذ مي روك فعند سقوط العقوبة التي تمنعي عن الزنا فما الذي سيحول بيني و بين الزنا؟؟؟


 
الذي سيحول بينك هو العقاب الالهي و الدينونة العادلة في يومها و وقتها
فليس كل شئ يحل بالموت, فحتى لو زنيت فأنت لك فرصة التوبة و الأيمان بالمسيح لا عقاب الموت فقط

ناهيك عن ان العهد الجديد يمنع الزنى بنصوص واضحة و صريحة 
و لكي لا نشتت الموضوع هذا يمكنك قرأة الموضوع التالي: هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟ ‏




> فهل الزاني الذي لن يرجم سيعاقب مثلاً في الآخرة أم سيكون في الملكوت ؟؟


 
اذا لم يتوب و لم يؤمن بالمسيح و بكفارته سيعاقب في يوم الدينونة و هو اعظم من اي عقاب بشري




> ما أقصده هو ما الذي قد يمنع الانسان من أن يزني؟؟؟؟ أرجو التوضيح


 
ليس كل شئ بالترهيب و الترعيب يا اخي, الزنى بالمفهوم المسيحي خطيئة حالها حال الكذب او التجديف الخ.

و ما يمنعني انا شخصياً أيماني بالمسيح و ما قاله في الأناجيل في عدم الأشتهاء و ليس الزنى فقط
ناهيك عن الرسائل التي تؤكد هذا المبدأ
فأيماني هو الذي يمنعني و ليس خوف من موت لأنني ساكن في بلد علماني و شرط الرجم لن ينفذ بأي حال
فهل ترى كيف ان الأيمان شرط اقوى من الخوف لكي لا أزني؟

بعيداً عن هذا كله احب ان المح ان عدم القدرة على تطبيق شريعة معينة ليس عيباً فيها, فمثلاً انا كنت اعرف من اصدقائي المسلمين في بلدي العراق (عندما كنت ساكنناً هناك) من زنى مرات و مرات و لم تطبق عليهم اي حكم الجلد او اي حكم اخر, و انا هنا لست بصدد الخروج الى الاسلاميات ابدا, بل احاول ان اقول ان الشريعة اذا لم تطبق بسبب عدم توفر الشروط و البيئة فهذا ليس عيباً في الشريعة بل عيب في من يجب ان تتوفر فيه الشروط

تحياتي لك مجدداً
سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع شريعة تحريم الزنا يا أستاذ مي روك فعند سقوط العقوبة التي تمنعي عن الزنا فما الذي سيحول بيني و بين الزنا؟؟؟
> 
> فهل الزاني الذي لن يرجم سيعاقب مثلاً في الآخرة أم سيكون في الملكوت ؟؟
> 
> ما أقصده هو ما الذي قد يمنع الانسان من أن يزني؟؟؟؟ أرجو التوضيح


 
تعليق أخر على هذه الجزئية, راجع الموضوع التالي: ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية ‏


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

*+++إسمحلوا لى بالتركيز على نقطة واحدة مما جاء بهذه الردود الشاملة .
+++ وهى أن المسيح لم يلغى عقوبة الجريمة -- بوجه عام -- بل تحمَّله هو .
+++ لم يلغى الشريعة ، بل طبَّقها على ذاته ، نيابة عن الكل ، لأنه هو فادى ومخلص البشر .
+++ ولكنه جعل قبول الفداء مشروطاً بالتوبة ، لذلك قال لهذه المرأة : لا تخطئِ أيضاً .
+++ ونلاحظ أنه لم يقل لها مغفورة لكِ خطاياكِ --- مثلما قال للمرأة الخاطئة الأخرى التى جاءت باكية بكاءً عظيماً --- وذلك لأنها لم تكن قد تابت بعد ، فإنه لم يعطيها الغفران ،بل الفرصة للحصول على فدائه وغفرانه ، إنْ هى تابت ، .

++++ وإنه بفعله هذا ، يعظــِّم من شأن التوبة ، لأنه يجعل التوبة باباً للحصول على الفداء .
++ فالفداء -- فى المسيحية -- لا يتم إلاَّ بالتوبة .*


----------



## أحب ربي (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *+++إسمحلوا لى بالتركيز على نقطة واحدة مما جاء بهذه الردود الشاملة .
> +++ وهى أن المسيح لم يلغى عقوبة الجريمة -- بوجه عام -- بل تحمَّله هو .
> +++ لم يلغى الشريعة ، بل طبَّقها على ذاته ، نيابة عن الكل ، لأنه هو فادى ومخلص البشر .
> +++ ولكنه جعل قبول الفداء مشروطاً بالتوبة ، لذلك قال لهذه المرأة : لا تخطئِ أيضاً .
> ...



الأستاذ مكرم أشكرك على ردك

لي عندك سؤال 

هل هذا ينطبق على الزناة من السابقين و اللاحقين؟؟
بمعنى هل تحمل خطايا البشر جميعاً و من هم في زمن موسى و من هم في زمننا؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> الأستاذ مكرم أشكرك على ردك
> 
> لي عندك سؤال
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز ها انت تخرج بنا الى موضوع أخر لا علاقة له بحكم المسيح على الزانية
الجواب على سؤال بسيط, فالمسيح يعطي الغفران لمن يؤمن به, فهو دفع ثمن كل الخطايا, لكن الذي يؤمن به هو الذي يحصل على الغفران

و الأن دعنا نتمسك بجوهر الموضوع كي لا نشتت افكار القارئ

سلام و نعمة


----------



## انت الفادي (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

رجاء و طلب من الاخ احب ربي..

بدل النط و القفز من موضوع الي موضوع بطريقة عشوائية.. و بطريقة المتصيديين..
ارجوا منك اولا ان تنتهي من نقطة نقطة و عند الانتهاء اعطاء اشارة الي الانتهاء من نقطة 

اي انه لو وجدت الاجابة علي سؤالك و اقتنعت بالاجابة فنرجوا منك ان تكون انسان متحليا بالشجاعة و الامانة الكافية و تقول انك فهمت الاجابة و ان الموضوع اتضح لك.. ثم الانتقال الي النقطة الاخري..
فبذلك تعطينا نحن الاحساس بأنك باحث حقيقي عن الحقيقة.. و تعطي لنفسك المصداقية امامنا.. و لن تنال منا ساعتها الا الاحترام و الاجابات الوافية لكل اسئلتك.


----------



## أحب ربي (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

الأستاذ مي روك و الأستاذ أنت الفادي 
أعتذر عن الحيدة في مشاركتي الأخيرة و لكن سؤالي كان ليس هروباً أو قفزاً إنما لأن الموضوع مازل غير مفهوم عندي بشكل واضح و أردت أن أأتي به من كل الجوانب حتى يتسنى لي الفهم و لكن ما دامت هذه رغبتكم و وجهة نظركم فلا باس و عودة للموضوع الرئيسي

ساقول لك يا مي روك بوضوح سبب طرحي لهذا الموضوع

فأنتم تأخذون على ديننا وجود نسخ الأحكام كما تعلم و هو شيء موجود في ديننا و نعترف به و لا نرى فيه عيباً 
و لكن عندما كنت اقرأ هذا النص من كتابكم فهمت أنه نسخ 

و قد تفضلت مشكورين بشرح المسالة لكن حقيقة لم اقتنع بعد و سأبين اسبابي :
طبعاً الحوار يعتمد على المنطق و ليس على مسائل الإيمان 
فتخيل معي واحد ملحد لا يؤمن بإله و يقول لك هذا النص منسوخ فهل ستقول له لأن المسيح جاء رحمة و هو قال أنه جاء مكملاً و ليس ناقضاً للناموس؟؟ 
سيقول لك لا دخل لي بهذا النص أنا أتكلم بالنص الذي امامي و انا افهمه على أنه نسخ فلا تفسره لي باقوال المسيح في موضوع آخر 
و قد يقول لك انا اصلاً لا أؤمن بالمسيح و إن كان قال انه جاء مكملاً فهو كاذب و لكن النص يبين أن الحكم نسخ 

المهم 

سأوضح لك ما لم أفهمه
أولا يجب ان نتفق على تعريف للنسخ 
فهل تتفق معي على أنه تغيير لحكم سابق بحكم جديد و لا يشترط إلغائه؟؟؟
إذا كان بنعم فلنكمل بإذن الله


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> ساقول لك يا مي روك بوضوح سبب طرحي لهذا الموضوع
> 
> فأنتم تأخذون على ديننا وجود نسخ الأحكام كما تعلم و هو شيء موجود في ديننا و نعترف به و لا نرى فيه عيباً
> و لكن عندما كنت اقرأ هذا النص من كتابكم فهمت أنه نسخ




أخي العزيز
هل تتوقع انك اول من ناقشنا بهذا الموضوع؟ و هل تعتقد اننا نحاورة في المسيحية من اسبوع او شهر؟
سبب الموضوع عارفيه من البداية و لكن لألتزامنا بأدب الحوار و عدم الخروج للأسلاميات لم نتطرق للسبب الرئيسي لطرحك

ما فاتك يا عزيزي انك تريد تطبيق مصطلحات و حالاتاك عقيدتك على عقيدة اخرى, و هذا شئ غير مقبول عقلاً

فلو اخذت العهد القديم على حدة, فهل يوجد فيه تغيير لحكم  هل يوجد فيه تكميل لحكم؟ لا و الف لا و لا لحكم واحد حتى!

المسيحية هي تكميل لليهودية و ما جاء به المسيح هو أكمال و ليس نسخ يا أخي




> و قد تفضلت مشكورين بشرح المسالة لكن حقيقة لم اقتنع بعد و سأبين اسبابي :
> طبعاً الحوار يعتمد على المنطق و ليس على مسائل الإيمان
> فتخيل معي واحد ملحد لا يؤمن بإله و يقول لك هذا النص منسوخ فهل ستقول له لأن المسيح جاء رحمة و هو قال أنه جاء مكملاً و ليس ناقضاً للناموس؟؟


 
اقتنعت ام لم تقتنع لن يغير من الحقيقة شئ يا عزيزي
و لا يوجد اي ملحد او اي ناقد للمسيحية عبر كل العصور التي فاتت انتقد شئ اسمه نسخ و تغيير الأحكام, النقد هذا محصور بين المسلمين فقط لكي يبرروا ما جاء في عقيدتهم, و كما ترى فما دام هذا النقد محصور بفئة معينة فهو نتيجة خلفيتهم و تفكيرهم و عقيدتهم






> سأوضح لك ما لم أفهمه
> أولا يجب ان نتفق على تعريف للنسخ
> فهل تتفق معي على أنه تغيير لحكم سابق بحكم جديد و لا يشترط إلغائه؟؟؟


 
لا علاقة لنا بشئ اسمه نسخ فهو مصطلح اسلامي و لا يحق لك توضيفه على النصوص و الشرائع الالهية في الكتاب المقدس فلا وجود لأي نوع من انواع النسخ سواء النص و الحكم, او الحكم دون النص او النص دون الحكم, و انت ما تركز عليه هو نسخ الحكم و بقاء النص وهو الوحيد الذي يناقش فيه المسلمين, فكما ترى انت تريد ان تطبق حزء فقط من حكم النسخ على الكتاب المقدس و هذا غير مقبول لا علمياً و لا اكادميا, فلا تستطيع ان تطبق جزء من قانون معين على حالة معينة

فأنت تحاور بشكل دفاعي لكي تدافع عن عقيدتك بصورة غير مباشرة, لأنه لو اثبتت النسخ في الكتاب المقدس لن يحتاج احد لنقد كتابك

فقلنا لك ان ما قام به المسيح هو إكمال للشريعة بدون نقض او الغاء لأي شريعة ابداً فالشريعة سارية و نحن نعمل بها حسب الكمال الذي اعطاها المسيح

و دعني اقولك شئ.. لماذا نرفض اصلاً النسخ اذا كان موجوداً في الكتاب المقدس؟ هل نرفضه فقط لأنه موجود في القرأن؟
يا اخي خذ ال 600 سنة التي قبل الاسلام و ابحث و اقرأ.. فلن تجد نص واحد فيه سواء من رسائل او تعاليم او كتابات او مجلدات للكنيسة الأولى تحتوي على اي تلميح او اي اشارة الى اي نسخ او تغيير, فلم يكن هناك اسلام و لا اي شئ يدعونا ان نرفض النسخ في الاحكام ان وجد اصلاً, فالكنيسة الاولى تداول كل مواضيع الكتاب المقدس, فموضوع مهم مثل النسخ كان من الضروري ذكره ان وجد اصلاً

إضافة الى ان العهد القديم و تاريخه و كتاباته و تفاسيره الذي لا يوجد فيه حرف واحد عن النسخ, فالعهد القديم مسيرة الاف السنين و موضوع مثل النسخ في الأحكام يستحق الاشارة اليه و شرحه
ناهيك عن عدم وجود اي نص, و لا نص واحد من داخل الكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن النسخ في الكتاب المقدس, فتغيير بالاحكام كان من الضروري ان يذكر, و لو كان المسيح ناسخاً لقال اني جئت لانسخ و ليس جئت لكي أكمل

انت تحاور في قضية خسرانة من كل النواحي يا عزيزي فاذا حبيت تفهم, مية اهلاً و سهلاً ما حبيت تفهم ولا تستقبل المعلومة فذنبك على جنبك و قبولك من عدمه لن يغير بشئ ابداً

سلام و نعمة


----------



## انت الفادي (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

عزيزي احب ربي..

احب اولا ان احييك علي اسلوبك و الذي بصراحة يفتح النفس علي الحوار معك..
ثانيا: 
معني النسخ ( في الاسلام ) هو ان يتم نسخ النص و بقاء حكمه او نسخ النص و حكمه او نسخ الحكم و بقاء نصه..
(اعتزر للادارة عن دخولي الي الاسلاميات و لكن هذا كان حتمي حتي اوضح للاخ احب ربي اننا نعرف معني النسخ في الاحكام)

و لكننا في المسيحية ليس لدينا اي ناسخ و منسوخ او احكام منسوخة..

و حتي اوضح لك الايمان المسيحي يجب ان اعطيك مثال تقريبي:
اب لديه ابنين..
الابنين بعدهم صغار اي اطفال صغار في عمر الرابعة و الخامسة ..
ففي هذا السن ماذال الطفل في مرحلة التربية و يحتاج نوع من الحزم من ابيه..
فنجد الاب يعطي ابنائه الاحكام التالية:
1. يجب الذهاب الي المدرسة يوميا.
2. العمل علي حل الواجب المنزلي بمجرد وصولهم من المدرسة.
3. بعد الانتهاء من الواجبات المدرسية يمكنهم اللعب قليلا.
4. عليهم الخلود الي النوم في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء.
و العقوبات هي:
1. من لا يستيقظ وحده ليذهب الي المدرسة سييقظه الاب بماء بارد في وجهه.
2. من لا يحل واجباته المدرسية بعد المدرسة مباشرة لن يأكل طعام الغذاء بل يبقي علي لحم بطنه حتي العشاء.
3. من يبداء في اللعب دون الانتهاء من واجباته المدرسية سيمنع من مشاهدة التلفاز لمدة 3 ايام.
4. من لا يذهب في تمام الثامنة الي النوم سيقوم الاب بنفسه بوضعه في السرير و يمنع عنه المصروف لمدة اسبوع.

فهنا نجد ان الاب يريد ان يربي اولاده علي نظام معين ليس لانه اب ديكتاتوري و يريد فرض احكام و خلاص بل لانه بهذه الاحكام يعلم اولاده النظام و يعطيهم السلاح الذي يقودهم للنجاح في حياتهم.

و مرت السنين و اصبح عمر الولدين 20 و 21 سنة.. اي شباب 
فما مصير القوانين الاربع السابقة؟؟؟

1. يجب الذهاب الي المدرسة يوميا. ( لا يوجد مدرسة و لكن هناك الجامعة )
2. العمل علي حل الواجب المنزلي بمجرد وصولهم من المدرسة. ( لا يوجد واجبات مدرسية و لكن مراجعة المحاضرات )
3. بعد الانتهاء من الواجبات المدرسية يمكنهم اللعب قليلا. ( هم كبار علي اللعب و لكن لهم اوقات للترفيه  كالقرأة او ممارسة هوايتهم)
4. عليهم الخلود الي النوم في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء. ( لا يوجد اجبار علي النوم في ميعاد معين )

الان اصبح الولدين كبار يعرفون اين مصلحتهم..
فأحدهم يزاكر دروسه الجامعية و يدرس بأجتهاد .. و لا يسهر الليالي لانه يجب ان يستقيظ صباحا للذهاب الي الجامعة.. 
و الثاني لا يهتم بدروسه و يسهر الليالي و لا يستيقظ باكرا للذهاب الي الجامعة..

فماذا سيقول لهما الاب في نظرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سيقول لهم:
اولادي: انتم الان شباب و كبرتوا و تعرفوا مصلحتك جيدا.. ان تزاكر تنجح و تعيش حياة ناجحة
ان لا تزاكر فلن يأتيك النجاح من نفسه بل يجب ان تسعي اليه..
انا لن افرض عليكم شئ و لكني اطلب منكم شئ واحد..
افرحوني بنجاحكم و شرفوني قدام الناس.. و انتم احرار.. العايز منكم يسعدني ينجح في دراسته.. و البيحبني منكم حيشرفني قدام الناس.

هل رأيت كيف تكلم معهم الاب؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعطاهم تعليمه دون قوبات و ترك لهم الخيار... فمن يحب اكثر يعطي اكثر.. و من يحب قليلا يعطي قليلا.

مرت السنين و احد الابناء اتم دراسته الجامعية بنجاح و تفوق.. و تفوق في مجال عمله و كان دائما عونا و سندا لابيه و كان ابيه يفتخر به امام الناس جميعا و يقول هذا ابني.
و الابن الاخر دخل السجن لفساده و جرمه الذي ارتكبه  و كل ما يتم الافراج عنه يتركب جرم اخر.. 

فماذا سيقول الاب عن هذا الابن؟؟؟؟؟
انه ابن عاق و سينكره امام الناس و يقول هذا ليس بأبني و اني اتبرأ منه  الي الابد و لا اريد ان اعرفه.
و سيبقي الاب علي رأيه هذا الي ان يأتي يوما و يتوب فيه هذا الابن..
 فلو تاب فسيقول له ابيه اهلا يا ابني تعالي ادخل بيتي و عيش معي و لكن سير مثل اخوك نظيفا..

و لو لم يتوب فسيبقي الاب عند رأيه وهو انه تبرأ من هذا الابن..

ارجوا ان يكون هذا المثال يوضح لك ما هي المسيحية..
فالاب هو الله هنا.. الذي اعطي اليهود ( الطفولة البشرية ) قوانين و شرائع ليدرب حياتهم علي ما هو صالحهم في المستقبل و للارتقاء بعقولهم حتي يتمكن كل منهم من التمييز بين الخطاء و الصواب..
و بعد ان كبر هذا الطفل ( البشرية بعد مجئ السيد المسيح ) اصبحت بشر يعرفون التفرقة بين بين ما هو في الصالح و اصبحت العقول البشرية مرتقية الي درجة معرفة الصالح..
فترك عندها الله للبشر الخيار... فلا يوجد الا طريقين:
1. طريق الله و ها تعاليم الله موجودة في الكتاب المقدس سير بها و لك ان تنال رضا الله و تدخل بيته في كل وقت.
2. لك طريق الشيطان و ها تعاليم الله موجودة في الكتاب المقدس تحزرك من السير في هذا الطريق.. و لك ايضا الخيار في انت تسير فيه بكامل حريتك.. و لكن طالما انت تسير في هذا الطريق سيكون الباب مغلقا و ليس لك نصيب في بيت الله. و لكن ان تبت ستجد ان الابواب انفتحت و تدخل و تتعشي .

فهنا اعطي الله الخيار للانسان كاملا.. لك ان تختار.. 

ارجوا تكون الفكرة وصلتك.


----------



## geegoo (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

النص لم يتغير و الحكم لم يتغير ....
فقط طريقة و ميعاد التنفيذ .....


----------



## أحب ربي (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

أشكر لكم ردودكم 

طيب أنا هعرض وجهة نظري لآخر مرة و إذا تحبوا تعلقوا عليها باللي تحبوه أهلاً و سهلاً يا جماعة 

و بعد كده عايز أتكلم عن النقطة اللي بعد كده في قصة المرأة الزانية


اللي أنا فاهمه إن لما ييجي المسيح يقيض حكم كان الله سايبه للناس كلها و يجعل القاضي في هذا الحكم شخص ليس له وجود فهذا إلغاء و نسخ للحكم

و بمنطق تاني لما المسيح ييجي و الرجم يتوقف لأن المسيح حمل خطايانا فهذا توقيف للحكم و بالتالي نسخه و إبطاله (لأن المسيح جاء ليحمل الخطايا و بهذا يكون الرجم ليس له فائدة و يكون الحكم في الأصل كان مؤقت)

و منطق النص لم يتغير و الحكم لم يتغير فقط طريقة و ميعاد التنفيذ 
هذه الجملة لم افهمها 

أنا عارف يا مي روك إنك مش فاضي علشان شايل المنتدى ككل و مش عايزك تزعل لو شفت في كلامي تكرار بس دي أخر مرة هكتب فيها التعليقات دي علشان تكون كإجمال ما فهمته من الموضوع

و شكراً


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> أشكر لكم ردودكم
> 
> طيب أنا هعرض وجهة نظري لآخر مرة و إذا تحبوا تعلقوا عليها باللي تحبوه أهلاً و سهلاً يا جماعة




لم و لن تأتي بأي شئ جديد
راجع مشاركاتك الأخيرة, ثلاثة منها إعادة و تغيير في الصياغة فقط و واحدة منها خارج الموضوع! و السبب واضح




> اللي أنا فاهمه إن لما ييجي المسيح يقيض حكم كان الله سايبه للناس كلها و يجعل القاضي في هذا الحكم شخص ليس له وجود فهذا إلغاء و نسخ للحكم


 
هذا ليس اسمه فهم, بل عناد
لم يشرح اي منا ان النص نسخ, ففهمك هذا مبني على عنادك و ليس على شرحنا و اجاباتنا و بذلك فهمك باطل يخصك وحدك و لا عقلاة له بالمسيحية و الايمان المسيحي
و خلي بالك انت هنا تسأل و تنقش و لا يحق لك ان تفسر نص او تملي علينا حقائق كتابية, هذه المرة لن اتدخل, لكن المرة القادمة لما نقولك ان النص مش نسخ بالدليل و البرهان و ترجع تعاند و تقول لا النص نسخ, يبقى ردك يحذف, لان هذا حوار اطفال و مستوى متدني للحوار




> و بمنطق تاني لما المسيح ييجي و الرجم يتوقف لأن المسيح حمل خطايانا فهذا توقيف للحكم و بالتالي نسخه و إبطاله (لأن المسيح جاء ليحمل الخطايا و بهذا يكون الرجم ليس له فائدة و يكون الحكم في الأصل كان مؤقت)


 
اخر مرة اكرر

لا علاقة لنا بشئ اسمه نسخ فهو مصطلح اسلامي و لا يحق لك توضيفه على النصوص و الشرائع الالهية في الكتاب المقدس فلا وجود لأي نوع من انواع النسخ سواء النص و الحكم, او الحكم دون النص او النص دون الحكم, و انت ما تركز عليه هو نسخ الحكم و بقاء النص وهو الوحيد الذي يناقش فيه المسلمين, فكما ترى انت تريد ان تطبق حزء فقط من حكم النسخ على الكتاب المقدس و هذا غير مقبول لا علمياً و لا اكادميا, فلا تستطيع ان تطبق جزء من قانون معين على حالة معينة

فأنت تحاور بشكل دفاعي لكي تدافع عن عقيدتك بصورة غير مباشرة, لأنه لو اثبتت النسخ في الكتاب المقدس لن يحتاج احد لنقد كتابك

فقلنا لك ان ما قام به المسيح هو إكمال للشريعة بدون نقض او الغاء لأي شريعة ابداً فالشريعة سارية و نحن نعمل بها حسب الكمال الذي اعطاها المسيح

و دعني اقولك شئ.. لماذا نرفض اصلاً النسخ اذا كان موجوداً في الكتاب المقدس؟ هل نرفضه فقط لأنه موجود في القرأن؟
يا اخي خذ ال 600 سنة التي قبل الاسلام و ابحث و اقرأ.. فلن تجد نص واحد فيه سواء من رسائل او تعاليم او كتابات او مجلدات للكنيسة الأولى تحتوي على اي تلميح او اي اشارة الى اي نسخ او تغيير, فلم يكن هناك اسلام و لا اي شئ يدعونا ان نرفض النسخ في الاحكام ان وجد اصلاً, فالكنيسة الاولى تداول كل مواضيع الكتاب المقدس, فموضوع مهم مثل النسخ كان من الضروري ذكره ان وجد اصلاً

إضافة الى ان العهد القديم و تاريخه و كتاباته و تفاسيره الذي لا يوجد فيه حرف واحد عن النسخ, فالعهد القديم مسيرة الاف السنين و موضوع مثل النسخ في الأحكام يستحق الاشارة اليه و شرحه
ناهيك عن عدم وجود اي نص, و لا نص واحد من داخل الكتاب المقدس يتحدث عن النسخ في الكتاب المقدس, فتغيير بالاحكام كان من الضروري ان يذكر, و لو كان المسيح ناسخاً لقال اني جئت لانسخ و ليس جئت لكي أكمل






> أنا عارف يا مي روك إنك مش فاضي علشان شايل المنتدى ككل و مش عايزك تزعل لو شفت في كلامي تكرار بس دي أخر مرة هكتب فيها التعليقات دي علشان تكون كإجمال ما فهمته من الموضوع


 
بالرغم من مشاغلي و انشغالاتي كنت مستمتع بداية في الحوار معك فكنت اتوقع انك تختلف عن غيرك, تسأل لفتهم لا تسأل لكي تعاند
بعد ردك الأخير تحسفت على الوقت الذي اضعته معك و على الأمال التي علقتها في الحوار معك, فأنت للأسف لا تختلف عن البقية الذين حاوروا في نفس الموضوع سوى انك تتحلى بالأدب اكثر من البقية

و كأن الموضوع بالقوة بالغصب
نقول لا حق لأي احد ان يوضف مصطلحات اسلامية في العقيدة المسيحية
لا يوجد نسخ في الأكمال
لا يوجد نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس كله يتكلم عن شئ اسمه نسخ
لا يوجد عالم واحد وجد شئ اسمه نسخ
لماذا سنرفض النسخ ان وجد في كتابنا؟

مش بعيد انك حتعاند و تعيد مشاركتك المتكررة من جديد

لكني احذرك هه المرة من وضع اي كلام بصورة حقائق, فنحن نرفض النسخ و لا وجود له بالكتاب المقدس و لا يحق لك ان تفسر النصوص و تأتي لنا بفتوةمن عندك, فكُن حذراً


----------



## fredyyy (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> اللي أنا فاهمه إن لما ييجي المسيح *يقيض* حكم كان الله سايبه للناس كلها و يجعل القاضي في هذا الحكم شخص ليس له وجود فهذا إلغاء و نسخ للحكم


 
*المسيح لم يأتي قاضياً *

لوقا 12 : 14 
فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا إِنْسَانُ *مَنْ أَقَامَنِي عَلَيْكُمَا قَاضِياً* أَوْ مُقَسِّماً؟»

*المسيح لم يغيِّر الناموس ... لأنه لم يقل لا ترجموها *

*وبالمناسبة المسيحية لا يوجد بها فعل ينسخ* *!!!!*




أحب ربي قال:


> و بمنطق تاني لما المسيح ييجي و الرجم يتوقف لأن المسيح حمل خطايانا فهذا توقيف للحكم و بالتالي نسخه و إبطاله (لأن المسيح جاء ليحمل الخطايا و بهذا يكون الرجم ليس له فائدة و يكون الحكم في الأصل كان مؤقت)
> 
> و منطق النص لم يتغير و الحكم لم يتغير فقط طريقة و ميعاد التنفيذ
> هذه الجملة لم افهمها


 

*معلش ده مش هتفهمها روحياً ... لكن بمَثَلَ *

*إذا دفع عنك انسان قيمة شيك بنكي بمبلغ لأنك مُفلس*

*فهل من حق البنك أن يسجنك بسبب نفس التهمة *

*لا لا لا ليس للبنك حق الإتهام بشئ ... لأن الدين قد وُفي*

*حكم الشريعة لم يتوقف بالرجم *

*لأن المسيح رُجِمَ لا بحجر بل بسيف عدالة الله عوضاً عن المرأة بل عن البشرية*


*الله لم يتغير وحكمة لم يتغير ... لكن لابد أن نتغير نحن عن أفكارنا الجسدية لنفهم الله بالروح*


----------



## أحب ربي (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

يا مي روك هدي أعصابك

انا وضحت في ردي الأخير إن دي آخر مرة هعلق فيها اصلاً على الموضوع ده و كنت عايز أحط فيه ملخص أفكاري في النهاية و أترك لكم التعليق بعده 

بس كده ليه بقى الزعل و احنا حوارنا كله ماشي كويس ؟؟؟

ما علينا 

أرجو بس أني أكون مزعلتش حد مني في الموضوع ده


----------



## أحب ربي (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



fredyyy قال:


> *المسيح لم يأتي قاضياً *
> 
> لوقا 12 : 14
> فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا إِنْسَانُ *مَنْ أَقَامَنِي عَلَيْكُمَا قَاضِياً* أَوْ مُقَسِّماً؟»
> ...





أستاذ فريدي 

تعليق بس صغير 

كلمة يقيض مقصدتش بيها معنى القضاء فالفرق كبير

كلمة يقيض يعني يكتف بالعامي يعني تقييض 

لكن انا خلاص مش هدخل في الكلام ده تاني 

بكرة إن شاء الله هنكمل كلام في موضوع له علاقة بكلامنا لكن علشان مي روك ميزعلش خليها بكره

و مش هكرر كلامي إن شاء الله في مسالة النسخ


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



أحب ربي قال:


> يا مي روك هدي أعصابك
> 
> انا وضحت في ردي الأخير إن دي آخر مرة هعلق فيها اصلاً على الموضوع ده و كنت عايز أحط فيه ملخص أفكاري في النهاية و أترك لكم التعليق بعده
> 
> ...


 
يا عزيزي ان لم اعصب و لم افقد اعصابي و الأهم من ذلك انا لم أقل ادبي في الحوار, فمهما اختلفنا في الموضوع, يبقى هناك مجال للاحترام و الحوار
لكن ما لا مجاله لهان تأتي و تملي علينا معنى النص و ما تعتقده في النص بعد الذي قلناه و شرحناه
لكن الحق ان تؤمن بما تريد, لكن ليس لك الحق ان تحدد ما هو الشئ الذي اؤمن به, فلك الحق ان تؤمن بالنسخ لكن ليس لك الحق ان تجبرني على الأيمان به و ليس لك الحق ان تقول ان هذا النص نسخ,فنحن اهل الكتب و نحن اولى بتفسيرها و شرحها و لا يحق للغير

مع ذلك, انتقل للنقطة التي تريدها فنحن نتابع و نحاور مهما كان الحوار, فأن لم نتابع لأننا كنا نستمتع بالحوار معك لاننا كنا نعتقد انك مختلف, فنستابع لانها عقيدتنا و ندافع عنها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

الأخ الفاضل / أحب ربى
+++ معذرة عن التأحر فى الرد على تعليقك عن مداخلتى ، لظروف ضيق الوقت .
+++ ولكن الأخ الحبيب ماى روك أوضح -- بالحق -- أنك تخليت عن عصب الموضوع وعصب المداخلة ، ونفذت إلى نقطة فرعية ، بدون إبداء أى تعليق على الكلام الرئيسى .
+++ ومع أننا نعتبر أن هذا الهروب -- من لـُب الكلام إلى تفريعاته -- أنه لف ودوران ، لا يؤدى بصاحبه إلى شيئ ، لأنه لا يريد أن يعرف الحق ، بل يلتف حوله لئلا يواجهه . 
++++ إلاَّ أننى  -- مع ذلك -- سأجيبك عن سؤالك الجانبى ، بعد إذن الأستاذ المشرف .
+++ فخلاص المسيح ، هدفه أن ينقذنا من الجحيم والموت الأبدى ، أى العذاب الأبدى ، وليس مجرد التخلص من عقوبة الموت الزمنى .
+++ وهو نفسه قال : لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ، وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلونه أكثر  ، بل خافوا من الذى -- بعدما يقتل -- له سلطان أن يـُلقىِ فى جهنم ، نعم من هذا أقول لكم خافوا .
+++ وبالتالى ، فما يعنيه ، ليس الإنقاذ من العذاب والموت الزمنى ، بل الخلاص من العذاب والموت الأبدى .
+++ وهو ما فعله للذين ماتوا ، وهم مؤمنين بالله وطائعين لوصاياه ، على رجاء تنفيذ وعده بالنعيم الأبدى .
+++ فإن الخلاص هو خلاص عظيم ، غير محدود بالزمان والمكان ، لكل من آمن وأطاع وصاياه .


----------



## أحب ربي (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / أحب ربى
> +++ معذرة عن التأحر فى الرد على تعليقك عن مداخلتى ، لظروف ضيق الوقت .
> +++ ولكن الأخ الحبيب ماى روك أوضح -- بالحق -- أنك تخليت عن عصب الموضوع وعصب المداخلة ، ونفذت إلى نقطة فرعية ، بدون إبداء أى تعليق على الكلام الرئيسى .
> +++ ومع أننا نعتبر أن هذا الهروب -- من لـُب الكلام إلى تفريعاته -- أنه لف ودوران ، لا يؤدى بصاحبه إلى شيئ ، لأنه لا يريد أن يعرف الحق ، بل يلتف حوله لئلا يواجهه .
> ...



الأستاذ مكرم زكي شنودة

لم يكن ردي هروباً و لا لفاً و لا دوراناً 
لأنه لو كان كذلك ما كنت تلركه و اعتذرت عنه عندما أعتبره مي روك تشتيتاً لأن الحفاظ على الموضوع الرئيسي و عدم تشتيته هدفي ايضاً و قلت أني لن أتطرق لهذه النقطة و عدت للموضوع الأصلي 
فهذا لم يكن هروباً و لا لفاً و لا دوراناً إنما تستطيع أن تقول كان تساؤل او خاطرة هو كلمة لم افهمها منك و كنت ساسألك عنها لاحقاً بعد نهاية الموضوع حتى لا يتشتت 

للأسف يجب أن اذهب الآن و لكن سأعود في المساء لنكمل الحوار الطيب


----------



## أحب ربي (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

أعتذر عن التأخر في الرد كل هذه الفترة 

بعد ما ناقشنا الموضوع الأصلي ظل هناك شيء آخر لم أفهمه و أرجو منكم التوضيح

هذه النقطة هي أن المسيح غفر للمرأة الزانية و لم يعاقبها و حمل عنها خطيئتها 

فكنت أتسائل إذا كانت المغفرة سهلة هكذا و ما دام المسيح (كإله) غفر لها ذنب الزنا بدون أن تفعل أي شيء فلماذا لم يغفر ذنب آدم الذي تحملته البشرية بدون أن تقع فيه بهذه السهولة؟؟
ألم يكن الله قادر على أن يغفر لآدم ذنبه و كفى ؟؟

و هل كان يلزم الفداء و التضحية بابن الاله حتى يغفر للناس ذنب لم يفعلوه؟؟؟

أرجو منكم التوضيح و تقبل موضوعي بصدر رحب


----------



## Basilius (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حكم المسيح على الزانية*

*بما ان حضرتك اكتفيت بالردود ونقلت على موضوع الخطية الجدية *
*فاذن اطرح ما تريد السؤال عنة في موضوع منفصل *
*اذن *
*يغلق *
*ملحوظة ... لا تسفسط كلمات و تلصقها بالعقيدة المسيحية عن جهل *
*لا تقول مقدما ان الله لم يغفر خطية ادم ولا تقول مقدما اننا ورثنا هذة الخطية بالمعنى اللذي تفهمة *
*والا بما انك تلصقها مقدما بالمسيحية بمفهومك فما الداعي للسؤال اذن ؟*
*احتفظ بما تظنة لنفسك ولا تلصقة و تحاجج بة المسيحية *
*وهذا للمرة الثانية بعد ما قالة لك الاخ روك *


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

اضافة بسيطة لمصدر وضعه لنا الاخ end
يدافع فيه عباس محمود العقاد في كتابه عن ما جاء في الانجيل و قصة الزانية

عل العقول تفهم هذا الرد فهو منهم و فيهم


----------

